# Origin Download Problem..!



## eRaTitan (13. März 2013)

heey leute,

Ich habe mir eben SimCity gekauft 

Da muss ich jetzt den Patch (oder was das ist mit ca. 280,00Mb) Herunterladen nur Origin lädt den Patch Verdamt langsam Herunter mit ca. 50 Kbs obwohl ich bei STEAM zum beispiel mit 2 Mbit herutnerlade!

Wieso ist das so lahm das selbe ist mir mit dem  Crysis 3 Patch aufgefallen war genauso lahm!

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Mfg Diggah


----------



## timbo01 (13. März 2013)

Ich glaub die Origin Server sind zurzeit ausgelastet. Gestern kam ein Neues DLC für BF3 raus, das sich auch jeder zieht. Ich lad nur mit 170KB statt mit 1.4MB


----------



## Stern1710 (13. März 2013)

Hey Diggah schrieb:


> STEAM zum beispiel mit 2 Mbit herutnerlade!
> 
> :



 ich hab gerade mal 650 KB


----------



## Computer_Freak (13. März 2013)

Da liegt der Fehler bei EA, da gibts nur eine Lösung : Keine Spiele von denen kaufen


----------



## eRaTitan (13. März 2013)

Achsoo, okay da MUSS EA aber nochmal gewaltig nachbessern! Genauso wie mit SimCity wenn schon Online zwang dann aber auch bitte das alles glatt läuft!


@Computer_Freak 

Also ich möchte nicht auf BF3,Crysis 3 und SimCity verzichten! 


Naja danke euch Dreien 

Mfg Diggah


----------



## PEACEpolska (13. März 2013)

da kann ich mit meinen unglaublichen 8kb  mithalten... ab und an mal sogar 1kb/s xD


----------



## Robstar85 (13. März 2013)

Hi

ja mit dem Problem bist du nicht alleine. Ich habe eine 50 Mbit Leitung und lade mit 50 Kbit. es hilf manchmal den Download zu pausieren und gleich wieder neuzustarten. evtl mehrmals probieren.


----------

